# emergency stop modifications



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

About a month ago there was a post that included mention of a deadman switch on a table saw. Back then I promised that I would post some pictures of some of the modifications we've made to the stationary tools on my ship.


http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/6378-about-time-2.html


Sorry for the delay, but it's been a little busy out here with the weather this winter. 

The switches are simply momentary contact switches from Grainger, I think they were $20 or so. They basically parallel the stop contact on the magnetic starters for the motors. You could use a sustained contact 'stop' switch if your equipment doesn't have a magnetic switch, just remember to turn the main power switch off before you reset it. The pictures are pretty self explanitory.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I doubt that anyone can come up with a safer, simpler system that that Doug.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug, what ship were these pictures taken on?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We do have a similar system over here Kristin where it's inspectors visit building and mine sites also factories, most if not all of which employ their own health and safety officers, one word out of which can close down a huge operation until he/she is satisfied that the breach in regulations has been bridged.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great work Doug, looks like it will work just fine!

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Doug. Simplicity is usually the most elegant solution.


----------



## tim lemley (Nov 25, 2007)

Nicely done!
Just remember that emergency stops don't prevent you from getting to the point of operation or pinch and nip points. Guarding thru various means does. Don't let E-stops give you a false sense of security. They are operator actuated and they are only useful if you can reach them, which you increased the chances of. Again nice work.
Tim


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Doug, what ship were these pictures taken on?



Doc,

Those are on the GT Colorado Voyager, you can get a glimpse of her on my profile.

She's old, but still hanging in there!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Doug. Just hope you never have to use it. Good safety advise for all the tools in the shop.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Simple but effective.


----------

